# Working Part Time Off Site



## Salty dog

For the first time in 25 years I'll be working in a foreign kitchen. I haven't had to worry about knife rolls, theft, etc.

This will be very interesting. 

Not to mention I've worked with the same guys for ten years.

Very interesting indeed. Start Thursday morning.


----------



## Zwiefel

Just looking to shake things up?


----------



## Salty dog

You could say that. Also need something to do in the mornings.


----------



## Bill13

You have more energy than I do, I'd be sleeping in if I worked your late nights!


----------



## Salty dog

Not so late. It's not like I clean and close.


----------



## petefromNY

i try and do the same thing, I pick up shifts at all my friends spots as much as possible while working my regular job so i can pick up as many styles and learn as much as possible. It is a nerve wracking situation... at first but then once everyone sees what a beast you are and can mesh with the guys its on. I bet youll go in there and whip out a crazy honyaki and youll be the most popular guy there lol


----------



## Salty dog

I will not be bringing a crazy honyaki. It will be the cheapest most efficient knife I have. And only one.


----------



## Zwiefel

I was thinking exactly the same thing Scott.


----------



## Framingchisel

And, dare I ask, what knife will that be?


----------



## chinacats

My guess is whichever one is in his hand is the most efficient...


----------



## Salty dog

That was interesting and a little frustrating. 

The crew is very territorial.
They misinterpret the health codes.
Too many people working.
No definite boss.

So I got to cut stuff up today but........I'm not exaggerating.
Meat has to be cut on a glass cutting board.
You have to wear those cheap clear plastic gloves when touching food. Whether it's going to be cooked or not. On both hands. So yes, I'm cutting on a glass cutting board (I used a house knife) wearing cheap plastic gloves.
So everyone is wondering around the kitchen with these gloves on touching everything else and then go back to touching the food. IT DEFEATS THE PURPOSE!
Hot water quick thaw. (Standing water) They pretend to be very strict with the health codes but they're clueless.
Little Generals and ghosts. (People who disappear)

I took orders like a good soldier.

Good to be back home wearing my crown.


----------



## Zwiefel

that's going to be frustrating to tolerate while you build credibility and trust.


----------



## WildBoar

man, that's got to be tough on you. If you need this job for extra $, then I guess you have to tough it out. But if you are there just to relieve boredom or knocking out some community service maybe you can slowly help get things on track for them. And I'm sure some of your techniques, etc. will be picked up by the staff around you, helping to elevate the whole kitchen.


----------



## Bill13

Zwiefel said:


> that's going to be frustrating to tolerate while you build credibility and trust.



Zwiefel,

You are more optimistic than I would be. I'm thinking that if they are doing these basic things incorrectly someone has to of tried to tell them WTFAYDoing! I am also guessing that they are certain they are doing things correctly and won't be open to suggestions.

Wow that sounds so negative


----------



## Salty dog

I had the hardest time choosing a knife this morning. (I'm using house knives from now on BTW. Too many people wandering around that kitchen.)
I decided to bring the ugliest knife. Which happens to be the Masamoto honyaki. (I know I said I wouldn't bring one) It's several shades of gray with a plain black handle. 
It came home with me


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Honyaki on a glass board? Even for the great Salty, this must have been a challenge to maintain a usable edge. :biggrin:


----------



## designdog

No chef here, but I did some stages years ago, and am a pretty good home cook. And retired.

My wife's firm participates in some charity dinners several times a year, and I get called out to work the line. I actually bought some decent, not great, SS knives to avoid the house knives. No way was I bringing one of my good ones. And it's kind of embarrassing when your wife wants to show off your knife skills and you have a blunt instrument in your hands.

This place is a halfway house for relatives of patients in a famous university hospital. Actually a decent kitchen, with good heavy equipment, but no prep tools. There are a lot of "guests" walking around, at all hours, so if it is not tied down...

The first thing I do when I get there is seek out one of the few decent cutting boards (plastic) and carry it around with me for the rest of the night...


----------



## Salty dog

Mucho Bocho said:


> Honyaki on a glass board? Even for the great Salty, this must have been a challenge to maintain a usable edge. :biggrin:



That didn't happen. Grabbed a Chicago.


----------



## stereo.pete

Wow sounds like quite the place.


----------



## Salty dog

It's the local soup kitchen.

And it's not for required Com Serv.

(Although, the thought was brilliant. Seriously.)


----------



## Salty dog

http://saltyskitchen.blogspot.com/2015/03/my-first-day.html


----------



## Salty dog

The more I reflect on today the more my feelings change.

At first I was appalled. Then I was amused, now I'm impressed about how these selfless volunteers (Especially Doris) do this for years for what seems like un-appreciating "guests".

That's true "charity".


----------



## chinacats

Nice website, and this blog is going to be fun to follow...love the character introductions.


----------



## Bill13

Well... my earlier comments are no longer applicable. Anyone working in a soup kitchen deserves the benefit of the doubt.

Sounds like an interesting morning!


----------



## Mrmnms

I tip my hat to you. I've done some shifts at a local soup kitchen with a buddy of mine to give their regular guy a break. It's humbling. Some of the faces I've seen in the church dining room were familiar. It was disturbing for me to realize that some families of my kids schoolmates had to rely on this. The other volunteers always thank us big time. I think our food is a little different. I keep thinking they do this selflessly all the time with really no acknowledgement at all, what are they thanking me for?
There's a couple places including Trader Joes that are remarkable in how much fine food they donate. I went back in and sharpened some knives (they do use a lot of serrated). I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Salty dog

Bottom line. It could work sooo much better. So you have to ask yourself.........if you really want to contribute?......I'm a little afraid of that.


----------



## chinacats

My unsolicited opinion is that if there are things regarding sanitation that need to be improved that maybe after a few more days you could use your way of persuasion to at least educate? I would think that would be the one area where they have to listen--then maybe when they figure out that you know *** you're talking about, they will listen in other areas? Not sure exactly what this is all about, but cheers on choosing a place that could use your help.


----------



## stereo.pete

Well, now I can understand concerning it is a soup kitchen and not a professional restaurant. Kudos to you Scott for helping out, well played!


----------



## Salty dog

Bottom line. The people preparing the food there obviously feel fulfilled. The "guests" don't complain and generally speaking the folks in charge are satisfied. So the wheel really doesn't need to be fixed. 

I'll continue with my lessons in humility, patience and tolerance.


----------



## Artichoke

Salty,

Your attitude and humility are admirable! Thanks for sharing this lesson.


----------



## Fritzkrieg

Sir, you're a better man than I. No joke.


----------



## Salty dog

My motives could be considered selfish. I'm doing it for me.


----------



## WildBoar

It's amazing how some people devote so much of their time to helping those less fortunate. And many times they are ones who are not that much more fortunate then those they are helping. It didn't take you long at all to see how not matter how misguided some of their operation may be that does not distract from the mission. Different priorities are at work there. And you may be able to eventually help them understand some of the things they are doing may be hampering their overall productivity, and with some small changes they may be able to reduce their burden a little bit.


----------



## ptolemy

I think it's admirable that you chose to help out, but IMO you should help out somewhere outside kitchen. I think you're set in your ways and know exactly how something should be done, so this will likely frustrate you. I would also say, do something that has nothing to do with kitchen. For me, since I work with computers all day, it's sharpening and cooking.

Cheers


----------



## Salty dog

I respectfully disagree. You see, I was born to cook and work in a kitchen. It's still my first love. However, It's been tainted over the years because of chronic stress.
I get to go there and do something I love with zero stress. 

On a side note, things got more interesting today when I met Don, husband of another volunteer. He's a retired metallurgist, does some blacksmithing and had a sharpening business for 17 years.

Life is weird.


----------



## ThEoRy

**** just got real...


----------



## Salty dog

I walk in this morning and there is dude with sharpening stones. Blew my mind.

Ozarks.


----------



## CoqaVin

no wayy


----------



## Salty dog

F'n Ay


----------



## CoqaVin

crazy world we live in man, sometimes out of nowhere life just smacks you in the face, like wake the f up, in good ways and bad ways


----------



## designdog

Were they natural stones? Just kidding...


----------



## ThEoRy

Mysterious ways.


----------



## ptolemy

Salty dog said:


> I respectfully disagree. You see, I was born to cook and work in a kitchen. It's still my first love. However, It's been tainted over the years because of chronic stress.
> I get to go there and do something I love with zero stress.
> 
> On a side note, things got more interesting today when I met Don, husband of another volunteer. He's a retired metallurgist, does some blacksmithing and had a sharpening business for 17 years.
> 
> Life is weird.



well,

if you have that attitude, then it would def work for you... I just know that for me, when I am in the similar field observing, for example, I often start to say something before shutting up. It's good to give back


----------



## Salty dog

I learned right away not to "offer opinions" to the 75 year old matriarch. She flat out quashed any idea of input. God bless her.


----------



## CoqaVin

It would definitely be hard for me not to say anything, especially after how long u have been doing your OWN thing ITK, but I keep my mouth shut most of the time, only give my input on things when needed, and feel its needed


----------



## Adrian

Good for you Salty.

I've tried this myself, doing some shifts in a canteen that tries to help homeless people in London. (It is a disgrace by the way that we allow people to sleep on the streets in London which is one of the richest cities in the world). I think the challenge in this kind of environment is a immense. I just do it for a couple of weeks (night shift) approaching Christmas, when it is manic and at Easter and Harvest Festival and for special find raising events. One of the volunteers there has been doing it for 17 years and every few days he goes round the nearby big supermarkets and gets some freebies and otherwise buys the most budget food he can find. I have been helping out in a really small way for 5 years but have the selfish luxury of dipping in and out when I feel like it. None of the kitchen crew really has any training - they are in the hot volume game. Staff turnover is very high as they are of course unpaid. Much respect to you for doing this and I am sure your skills will be picked up by some of them, including the matriarch.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Here in Hawaii a lot of people work two jobs including all kitchen work. For me liked working nights so could surf in the daytime. As my freelance Ice Carving business grew was working all the time. Hotels paid me by check so had to put part of income at Kahala in 401K & Ice carving money in Roth & Regular IRA's

I spent money on toys Surfboards, Kayaks, Motorcycles. But was able to save. Now retired have to find ways to keep myself busy. Still love to cook & eat, it's in my blood. Most of my friends are in the industry or retired from it.


----------



## aaamax

in that you have been lucky and running your own ship, the realities of how most kitchens function is not on your radar. 
I hate to say this, but what you experienced is the norm and not the exception. The only time I see a good kitchen is when it's an owner/chef situation. Period! I'm 50 and seen more kitchens than I can remember.
friends that have worked at Michelin starred outfits say that it is better. But how many kitchens does that include? That leaves us in this unbelievably dire reality of incompetence. 
My personal favorite is, as you bring up, the Plastigloves from hell. Clowns take out the trash, clear the drains and go back to prepping or plating.
There is a good reason I don't frequent restaurants as a diner... Lol



Salty dog said:


> That was interesting and a little frustrating.
> 
> The crew is very territorial.
> They misinterpret the health codes.
> Too many people working.
> No definite boss.
> 
> So I got to cut stuff up today but........I'm not exaggerating.
> Meat has to be cut on a glass cutting board.
> You have to wear those cheap clear plastic gloves when touching food. Whether it's going to be cooked or not. On both hands. So yes, I'm cutting on a glass cutting board (I used a house knife) wearing cheap plastic gloves.
> So everyone is wondering around the kitchen with these gloves on touching everything else and then go back to touching the food. IT DEFEATS THE PURPOSE!
> Hot water quick thaw. (Standing water) They pretend to be very strict with the health codes but they're clueless.
> Little Generals and ghosts. (People who disappear)
> 
> I took orders like a good soldier.
> 
> Good to be back home wearing my crown.


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook

designdog said:


> Were they natural stones? Just kidding...



There ARE natural stones other than Japanese.


----------



## Zwiefel

How's it going now Salty? you a part of the crew yet? finding a way to get your Zen or help them get theirs?


----------



## Salty dog

Status Quo. 

Decided to give them a monthly donation and do more "specific" volunteering rather than wash dishes. With the warmer weather it's slower and they ended their over night sleep program. We were literally bumping into each other. 

Not to mention I have three menus to write and introduce.


----------



## Zwiefel

Heh...that was not among the anticipated answers. Sounds like you're better with where you are now though, cool.


----------

